# Finally got a 1911



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Rock Island full size 45 acp. M1911 A1


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Very nice.
I like me some Rock!!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to the following of Saint John Moses Browning. His birthday was yesterday


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I like it, nice firearm!!
My friend has a compact that we just took to the range.
It shoots sweet on FMJ, but it won't feed hollow points.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks guys. Yeah it says in the manual to use round nose ammo.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What a nice looking two-tone 1911! Congrats! :smt1099


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

No gun collection is complete without at least one 1911. Congrats on obtaining yours. It looks great.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Shot it off the bench. It's dead on.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

1911s are like potato chips you just have 1


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Another will come after i get my 357 revolver. Thinking about one at the end of the range a 22lr. That will give me 17 hand guns then.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That is not a bad starting point


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes yes. 1911 and .357 magnum. Love them both.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

AllenFromPa said:


> Another will come after i get my 357 revolver. Thinking about one at the end of the range a 22lr. That will give me 17 hand guns then.


I see the beginnings of a smaller wallet and bank account....


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Upgraded the grips.


----------

